# morels,



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well with the warming coming it should get the earth warm and the morels should start to pop,I'm hopping to start to find some in the next two weeks,i just love to hunt them things,and when i find a patch that gets me down on my hands and knees,like a kid in the dirt pile,well i think I'm ready to hunt.


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Me Too! I found a few blacks during the first week of April last year so it is getting close. Especially looking at the forecast


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I ordered some spore "spawn" from a place in Calif. last March. They didn't produce anything last year but they said it might take a year or two. I go back and look in the woods every day to see if anything has popped. That aside, I know where theres a large woodlot with many large, blown down trees. Would that be a likely place to hunt them?


----------



## garnerman357sr (Feb 28, 2010)

keep us up to date on that spore spawn.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> I know where theres a large woodlot with many large, blown down trees. Would that be a likely place to hunt them?


 its neither good nor bad....any spot is worth checking but usually theres some live trees around. it depends on the tree type too. if these trees were recently blown down i would definitely check. but morels dont decay/consume old, dead wood...like other mushrooms such as dryads saddle, chickens, oysters, and 1000 others.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought they "preferred" dead/decomposting ash, apple, others. The only place(I) ever found them was under naked trees amongst the rotting sheets of bark on the ground. Those downed trees I mentioned prob. died from disease, old age, or storm damage and have been down for a long time. Never looked there but might try it this spring.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you found them under dead elm....that is the holy grail of morelling...a morel sprouting dead/dying elm....dead elm morels. you will find that eventually, (and very sadly!), they will no longer grow there. once the tree gets too far gone.....then you will see dryads saddles on the wood instead. (from what ive seen so far....) "dying"....not dead is the best. but they will keep popping for a few years (how many....dont know...some say when the tree is totally bark free its over but i know that isnt true) after they are completely dead. you can check around the root line of the downed trees. morels will grow next to live trees too....elm, ash, apple, etc.... sometimes youll see them scattered all over and it will be hard to tell which specific tree theyre relating too....imo jury's still out on what kind of morels those are. from what ive seen there are true "dead elm" morels....and then there are others which arent so easy to classify.... smaller but more numerous.

the more areas you check the more "spots" you can add to your personal list to check every spring...the more the better...check any promising spot.... you might by chance spot one....and then notice another...and another....and another...and another 

even if its late in the season and the morel is shot....adding another spot to the list is always fun.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

i am looking forward to finding some also. how much area do you cover in one outing looking for them?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i heard that if you first wash your pic in a bucket of water let them soak and that water will have the morel spore and dump it in a place were they will grow,so I'm going to try this instead of putting them in the sink first this year I'm willing to try it don't cost nothing,and the one;s that i talked about finding all little one were all together in very little stick trees not dead trees i don't know what kind of little trees they are just like little wild growth,very werd all the other places i hunt them there in the big old elms or oak,


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> how much area do you cover in one outing looking for them?


 tough question...totally up to you....the more area you can cover, the better. if theres a pleasant day and morels are up and i have free time, ill walk all day. miles and miles. but it should be whatever is fun for you. also it depends on whether youre going to check out a known spot or if youre looking for new spots. i dont think theres anything better than finding a new spot. im in it for the challenge, not so much for eating. probably because i had such a hard time with it at first. 

i have heard from trusted sources that they will grow where wash water is dumped. i dont soak mine though so i cant say for sure. sometimes if i find a beat up morel ill stick it up on a tree branch  probably done releasing most of its spores though. ever notice when you fry some, all the spores that come out...like powder on the sides of the pan.


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

now yr talking!!
i cant wait to start hunting!
i havent gone in years.
i was out west for a long spell and didnt really hunt em out there. 
lets keep this post going and share some pics when we find em.
does anyone know where we could get some mushroom bags locally?
cool
greg


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i can hut them for hours cause i don't walk fast don't want to walk pass them.i love to hunt them in the rain seems i find more and the bug's don't bother ya bad so i would say i walk 2 mile at times.but once i find one I'm crawling not walking.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

The last 3 days we have had very warm temps. Monday and Tuesday mid 70's yesterday mid 80's and today looks the same. I bet those morels will pop soon here. I may go hunt Friday or Saturday.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Shutyrmouth, if you live in Delaware I would try around Delaware lake. I have found some there before.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll get mine at walmart tonite.lol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> i ll get mine at walmart tonite.lol


 lol  actually you can get them dried at giant eagle...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well if you like china srooms go for it ill stick to the usa,home grown in the woods,we should start to see them,soon,


----------



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

just to let every one know i went to a good black morel spot yesterday and did find 3! there not up all over but they have started to came up. i would say by Saturday the 10th they should be up in great numbers. i live in and mushroom hunt in Medina county.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay that's good now if it stays warm and we get a little rain were good Togo ill prob.head out Monday and start checking and i will update my hunting,


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I went otu to one of my good spots on sat for an hour or two no shrooms found but i did get some ramps and everything looked good so i say they will be poping any time soon


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a good site you can check ground temp by the hour http://www.greencastonline.com/SoilTempMaps.aspx it should be warm enough for them now have to get out this week


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Hopefully we will get some of these storms tonight around my neck of the woods. We need a good warm rain and it will be on. Been finding a few each time I go out.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Do the shrooms grow in the same type of place as ramps? Not asking for secrets guys, but I've never found a morel and have access to a prime private residence. Id even take a pm on this, just don't know what I am looking for.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats you guys who found some....im jealous. 



> Do the shrooms grow in the same type of place as ramps?


ramps are just something encountered in the woods. it doesnt matter either way from what ive seen. 

there are no secrets...i know it seems that way at first...you just need to find your first 5 and then youll be hooked...until you find a few you wont beleive how hard they can be to see. you have to find a few to be able to appreciate how well hidden they can be, even when they are in plain sight. they blend in really well with leaf litter and twigs, etc....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i went to the woods yesterday,no srooms tet but the ground cover is starting to grow,im thinking a week or too,i will check every few days now,


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Check on the web for some morel hunting videos. They are informative and let you see what each type looks like.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

went out yesterday nothing yet.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Been out the last couple days and haven't found anything in Delaware or Union county.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I found 1 small black on Easter Sunday in SE Ohio, it was so fresh it was still a light tan color, buried it under the leaves to grow. Checked 2 other spots that always produce and nothing yet.


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

under the advise of CHOPIQ (thanks man) i went to delaware lake yesterday after work, found nothin yet. 
looked for about an hour.
greg


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Did not see them but was informed that some small grays and a couple blacks were found yesterday. But again, I did not see the proof.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Found some prime may apple today in Delaware county while riding the horses. If it doesn't snow Friday we should be on!


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

we found about 20 blacks today. A buddy of mine found a couple hundred tonight in his little spot so they are up good in certain places. I personally haven't heard any reports of any other types popping yet but it should be soon too.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a pic message from my buddy yesterday, he got about 20-30 blacks. I stopped by a spot on my way home last night that looked prime and came up empty. I am ready to find some and spend soem real time in the woods 

Ohiohunter when are we going? let me know fishing/mushrooms sun?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunday sounds good! Shoot me a pm or a text and we will work something out. I think I found a new spot!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

when i was in the woods wed the ground cover is starting to grow the mat apples were up but not open watch too tom turkeys checking my spots,i think its going to be another two weeks,i hope not but will get out again in a few days and check,


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a lot of spots scattered around central, SE & SW OH that I check. One positive thing about doing a lot of traveling around for work I guess - I'll check anywhere I think has a chance and I look all over the place!

I just checked my two very early spots in central OH on Tuesday and found 2 about 1 inch tall after searching for almost 30 minutes. This spot always produces early (1st place I find them every year). I covered them with leaves and let them be.

IMO - Looking at the weather, my historical log, and the growth in my early spots, I think it will be next Thursday, Fri, Sat when things get going. I always like to see 3 consecutive nights with temps 50 or higher to begin the season. The forecast is shaping up to where I think you will see the widespread "kickoff" to the season start at the end of next week. Let's hope Mother Nature works with us and we have a good productive 3-4 week season.

I'm getting worked up and have loaded my stick and boots into the trunk of my work car. Keeping the GPS and extra batteries on me too. I don't plan on checking back until next week.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

when you say some blacks were found are those what i call dog peckers,i dont think i have ever seen a black, i see lots of peckers bot i dont even pick them just morels,


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

mark,here is a couple pics of blacks:


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

markfish said:


> when you say some blacks were found are those what i call dog peckers,i dont think i have ever seen a black, i see lots of peckers bot i dont even pick them just morels,



Go ahead and pick the dog peckers. Call me when you do I will come get them! I like them more than than the yellows and blacks.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah those dog peckers are really good


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> yeah those dog peckers are really good


what??? lol...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I would feel more comfortable if you guys would stop talking about how much you enjoy dog peckers....

JK, I love them too!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the piss, now i know i have never see them in the woods, and for the dogs; peckers ,i will let you know when there up and you can come and get them,the one woods i hunt last year they were 8to 10in tall all over the place , it seems every time i did pick them they just fall apart,so now i just leave them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive only found blacks one time, last year, about 15 or so in one area...didnt see any rhyme or reason why they were there, bunch of black cherry trees around though. "regular" grays/yellows were found within 100' or so too.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

went to the woods yesterday it was pretty cool out dident find nothing will try later this week,


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

I went out yesterday as well. Went to a new spot, but still didn't find a thing. Hopefully they'll be popping by next weekend!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Saw a few small blacks in my spot yesterday , we need some rain. Today we just had a sprinkle. I can see them smacking their lips for moisture. I love spring. Good luck to all you shroom hunters.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

checked an early yellow spot, and my "new" black spot....nothing. felt good to get out and have somewhat of a chance to find something! i thought with that above average spell we had a while back might spark something but my eyes didnt see the evidence of it. woods are bone dry.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

If we get some decent rain it's going to really kick them off good.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well now were getting the h2o,you all should be getting them but the only thing is warmer nights seems to help my area's grow,i have never found srooms in apr,but i do keep checking,and if the rain lets up all go later,


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics bluefinn!


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

was just wondering if any of the ogf members have found morels up as far as portage county. i live in portage county and hunted them last year with no sucess for my efforts. any tips as to what side of the hill or what kind of woods to look for them would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I found 9 blacks that look like they belong in Bluefinn's pictures today at lunch. Largest maybe 2.5 inches. LOL I covered them up with leaves and left them be. They were under a large pair of tulip populars - I've found more and more around these trees the last few seasons.

As has been said - we need rain and if you've paid attention there hasn't even been much dew on the grass most of the recent mornings (in SW OH anyway).

I stand my my original prediction that you will see reports all over the state of the "kick-off" at the end of the week. Night time temps will be good and the rain Friday should do the trick for the dryer areas.

I will be checking all my southern Ohio spots Friday, Sat & Sunday - I am spending all 3 days in Hocking county and will report back. Next week I'll start logging my local routes in SW and Central OH every day.

It's finally here!

My favorite advice this time of the year:

The grass isn't going anywhere and lawncare can wait!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> any tips as to what side of the hill


 ignore what side of hill youre on. once the ground gets warmed up enough, and if the right trees are present, they will be there.

the only thing ive ever found is that south facing spots...ones that get blasted by the sun all day, can be earlier than other spots....but it really doesnt matter, if there morels there, theyre there, if not, theyre not. 

if you read someone say "i found them on the north-east side of a hill" its just a coincidence, in my opinion. after all, they have to be on "some" side of a hill (or, not a hill at all), and people always look for an edge or just try to figure them out....tree types and soil moisture and temperature are more important.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went out yesterday looking good all the ground plants are taking off well but still to cool at night i will check another place today,will keep checking at least every other day till there found,could be another week,till it;s right,


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

yeah i walked around for an hour or so yesterday and found nothing either. 
need rain.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well checked spots yesterday nothing yet give it another week or so looks like its going to get cold again this weekend not good


----------



## creeksmallie (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been going out for the last few years and have only found about 6 total. I was just wondering if anyone in the Dayton/Troy area would be willing to go out with me and kinda show me the ropes. I have read all about morels but I still do not have a good feel as to where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Went out for an hour before dark & found a few more. We still need more rain. The forecast looks good.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

only been out couple times this year -- found 2 false morels last sunday. my buddy has been out this week and found a couple will be hitting the woods early Sat and Sun before the honey do jobs start


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i will get out today for the walk i think its to early but i alwise have hope


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I found my first ones of the season, in Clark County, on the 9th. Since then I've found at least 100. Mostly grays, and a few blacks. Most of them have been very nice size, with very few small ones.

Going to try my luck again this morning. Good luck to all of you shroomers!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

found 8 peanut sized baby greys/yellows this afternoon, my first finds of the season. (summit county)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

another one...by far the earliest i have ever found a morel, by about 11 days or so. but ive only been at it 6 years or so.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

There aren't anymore in Licking County. Cleaned them all out yesterday.



I did happen to find these two in Deleware County today however, my biggest by far this year.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Good lord that is a haul.......................if you need me I'll be in the woods!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> Good lord that is a haul.......................if you need me I'll be in the woods!!!!


Sure would be nice to come home and find a pound or two on my porch...... (wishful thinking) lol


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I went on a mushroom hunt this morning, organized by one of the townships trustees in marblehead. No Morels, but found several "pheasant back" mushrooms.
http://www.mushroom-collecting.com/mushroomdryad.html

I DID find some morrels at Bassett's IGA on Catawba. $45/ pound!!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Lots of small blacks today, normally would let them go to grow but temps in the low 30's doesn't sound good. Cooler weather forcasted I think will slow them down. If we had 50's at night & 60's daytime with some rain it would be killer. But that's Mother Nature.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well with the winter weather back this willput my picking back a week or two;


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

3 of us spent Friday evening through Sunday morning hunting public forest ground in SE OH. We wore ourselves out and spent Friday evening and half the day Saturday hunting ridge tops, slopes and saddles. Hunted the valleys and run off areas with more moisture Sat afternoon and Sunday morning.

My legs are still aching from all the searching. Our grand total for all the walking.......... 3 total morals!!! I found only 1 moral the entire trip and one guy got the skunk!

We had a great time and found a couple chewed shed antlers. I found a neat old bottle to bring home too. It was clearly a little early - we talked to some others that weren't doing any good. I'm sure somebody local found some, but not us.LOL

As a side note - we hunted all unknown (to us) public forest ground open to hunting. It didn't matter where we went, once we over the first couple "sets of hills" we kicked up game every time...deer and turkeys. There was plenty of sign back in the woods and I stopped counting the deer on Saturday.

Saw a young lady checking in a youth season Boss Gobbler at a gas station too - giant bird with 3 inch spurs! Here dad was smiling more than she was.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Would some of you Morel Mushroom hunters Please go to the Lodge Forum and Check a reply by Crappie Lover under the Shroom Question Post..Thanks ....JIM....CL....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

dose the frost slow the growth down or keep them from growing, and after it warms on a frosty morn,can they still be found cause im thinking of going out after it warms up,


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes you can still find them after a frost. Some of the tips might be a little "burnt". Still pretty dry, most of the ones today were around green plants, I think they draw some moisture from them. Doesn't look like rain till the weekend.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

we went out Firday afternoon and found 10 small greys. Went out again on Sunday and found another 12 greys that were bigger. We definitely need more rain and warmer weather to push them thru the leaves. Can still find them but just sparse until we get some rain.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I plan on going sunday afternoon supposed to warm up as the week goes on lows for the 50's come later in the week also supposed to get some good showers fri-sun so it should help


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out last night. Looked for a couple hours and ended upi with 16. 11 yellows and 5 grays. Also found 2 yellows that were dried up. Really need some rain.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Well here's one for you guys. Since I can't hoof the woods anymore looking for myself, If anyone would like to trade a mess of Morals for a walleye trip on Lake Erie let me know. The wife has never had any before and I'd like to get some for a few meals, Thanks
Rick


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Frustrated!!! I went out again last night and again blanked. Not sure whats goign on if its too early or what but I haven't found anything yet. We looked for about two hours last night and not even a glimpse. It seems like the ground cover is really high this year still plan on goign sun or mon after the rain.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its still to cold at night i don't every find them till may but the nights half to warm up.and MORELS FOR A WALLEY TRIP COUNT ME IN,LAST YEAR ONCE I STARTED FINDING THEM I WAS OUT EVERY DAY EVEN SOLD THEM IN THE GERAGE SALE,but right now not finding any but i will


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> .....If anyone would like to trade a mess of Morals for a walleye trip on Lake Erie let me know. ....Thanks
> Rick


I have morals but no morels!


----------



## ShutYrMouth (May 28, 2008)

yeah id have to agree with fishintechnician 
after the weekend's rain
next week
it should be ON


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've found some every day since coming home Monday; haven't had a chance to devote more than 30 minutes at a time, but I'm finding them. I'm finding gray and yellows - only one spike in the 3 days. I am not finding any with any size yet - I see these pictures of nice sized yellows, but I am only finding smallish myself (nothing more than 3 inches or so).

I saw a gentleman Tuesday exiting public ground I have some spots on and he had a nice haul - probably 75-100. They were the same size I have been finding. Bad news - new construction in a park has bulldozed one of my better sponge producers that is "easy access" or "park and pick" as I like to call them

Chopiq - I stopped yesterday at lunch time at that spot in Columbus on the east side I told you about (hadn't checked it for 3 years). It was dry other than the creek bed/drainage area. I only had 20 minutes so I went directly to a couple GPS marks on the right hand side. I found 8 yellows right off the bat and picked the only spike I've found this year on my way out. After this rain comes I would check it because I'll just bet you'll find several in there. I won't be back in there this year so let me know what you find - it looked very promising (as usual).

I'm checking my meca tomorrow. I only check it 2-3 times a year as it is a long walk just to get there. I'm confident I'll bring my best haul back, but the best is yet to come no doubt. (unless somebody found the spot as I hunt all public ground - although in 10 years nobody has found this area). I found over 300 yellows in this one area last year with the big haul on May 3 of giant yellows (everybody I know found really large yellows first week of May last season).


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've found some every day since coming home Monday; haven't had a chance to devote more than 30 minutes at a time, but I'm finding them. I'm finding gray and yellows - only one spike in the 3 days. I am not finding any with any size yet - I see these pictures of nice sized yellows, but I am only finding smallish myself (nothing more than 3 inches or so).

I saw a gentleman Tuesday exiting public ground I have some spots on and he had a nice haul - probably 75-100. They were the same size I have been finding. Bad news - new construction in a park has bulldozed one of my better sponge producers that is "easy access" or "park and pick" as I like to call them

Chopiq - I stopped yesterday at lunch time at that spot in Columbus on the east side I told you about (hadn't checked it for 3 years). It was dry other than the creek bed/drainage area. I only had 20 minutes so I went directly to a couple GPS marks on the right hand side. I found 8 yellows right off the bat and picked the only spike I've found this year on my way out. After this rain comes I would check it because I'll just bet you'll find several in there. I won't be back in there this year so let me know what you find - it looked very promising (as usual).

I'm checking my meca tomorrow. I only check it 2-3 times a year as it is a long walk just to get there. I'm confident I'll bring my best haul back, but the best is yet to come no doubt. (unless somebody found the spot as I hunt all public ground - although in 10 years nobody has found this area). I found over 300 yellows in this one area last year with the big haul on May 3 of giant yellows (everybody I know found really large yellows first week of May last season).


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i went to one of my little spots yesterday walked 3min,bam there was a spike then another, the woods were dry but the spikes just popped,then walk to a spot were i found spikes last year and found 28 nice blacks this is the first time finding blacks for me man i was pumped, then i started finding grays but as they were all small for some reason the grays there year after year are small,but there dam good.and this is the first time ever finding shrooms in apr,so I'm thinking its going to bea bumper crop so i hunted 3hr,and had to leave shrooms there in the woods,why you ask, because my shroom bag was full to the top,132 grays.153,spikes,and 27blacks,fried some last night and put some on top of the burger that first bite was so good i about fell over,and i got a collender full in the frig,SO BIGFOOT YOU WONT HALF TO MAY,its starting to rain now so im going out this morning with my 50lb, onion bag this time,and checking may 2nd spot down the road,i took pic not loaded up yet,happey huntting boys,tomarrow i fish,


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well i finaly broke through went looking yesterday and found 33 blacks its the most i ever found in 1 spot and the most i ever found period the whole year they seemed to be drying out on top but im sure hot butter will soften them up ps no big ones 2 in was about the biggest


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow...congratulations guys! as for me, things seem to be slow. ive only found about 20 grays/yellows so far and theyre very small still..almost not worth picking.. in some ways i think this is going to be a bad year...then i think... wait a second, ive never even found any before around april 27th before, and on well into may, as late as may 25th...so i dont know what to think yet. some spots where ive found bunches before only have one or two or none...i think the warm weather messed them up this year....but i hope im proven wrong with this cooler wetter weather thats coming...


----------



## hkg4142 (May 11, 2009)

We have had success down in Canal Fulton area for the last week, north though in our neck of the woods we have not seen anything. Hoping the next week or so should bring us some more rain and warm nights to get things moving. Im hearing Sandusky county has seen some so its close up here. Anyone up for maybe giving some tips on overly abundant locations? We are heading to Salt Fork today and maybe Wayne Forest to check it out. Also anyone attending next weekends Foray? There are two, one in Tar Hollow and one in Beaver Creek.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

This morning I went with friends to a new spot. Found a few huge blacks & a bunch of spikes . No greys or yellows, surprised because this spot had some nice elms & poplars. After the storms blew threw I went to my regular black spot & found a few but then found one elm that had all these yellows . I love it when that happens. I agree , hwf, very strange season. I never find yellows in April . Also , usually for me , when I find big blacks the season for them is winding down. Seems we're a couple weeks ahead. This could be a great week. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry , for some reason my pics wo'nt upload ? Anyway , found about 40 5" yellows all within 10 yrds of the tree.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went out on sat got 4lb, grays big blacks and spikes its starting to pick up im going to try latter today got about 7lb,in the frig,


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

That sounds good Mark. I was fishing 4 days this week and had a ball each day. I'll be picking up my New Ranger this week and rigging it. Call me when you have a free day and we'll do it.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds good i fish out of a22ft ranger multi species its my partners i have a nitro,were are we going to go out and are were going for walleye or bass,or both, I'm going back out to day to get some more there not big morels but there are a lot of them,you wont be disappointed,man they sure are dam good tasting,i should have about 5 to8 lb,for ya,you never did tell me if you wanted the spikes in there to i only pick the tops of the fresh ones,i have never took them till this year and I'm glad i did they tasted great,I'm off all week,so will watch the weather and you got my phone,so you say when Friday is the only day i cant go,doctors app,


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hit the meca Sunday afternoon and upon approaching the area could see sign where somebody had been hunting! I then heard voices so I stood still in a thicket - 2 young guys with a large dog passed within 15-20 yards of me without seeing me. I haven't seen sign of hunting or people way back here ever - they had some shrooms as I could see a bag swinging from one guys's side

The good news is they traveled fast and didn't look well...and obviously can't recognize trees as they walked right past the "honey hole area" and cut through it twice, but failed to search it out. This area is a 40-50 square yard area with LIVING elm and dead/dying elms and ash!!!!

I found patches of 26, 12, 8, 4 and 2 solos (where the other guys had picked) for a total of 52 morals in just over an hour. Both grays and yellows - largest around "pop can" size (yellows); I was surprised to find yellows with such size this early. 

I did get pics, but haven't had time to upload, etc...

I'll hit the meca again after the next warm up, but it will be tough hunting as growth is shin high already!!!!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds Great. Way to Go


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

We hit the woods Sunday, went back to the same spot my 11 year old son and I found 98 the weekend before,didnt exspect results for its only been a week but ended up with 135 nice yellows in about 3 hours....the season is definely on in SE Ohio.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well god job guys went in the rain and did find about 2lb,grays and blacks seems harder to see them with all that rain falling on your head,well be out again weds.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I went out monday for a woods walk, tripped over a rock and looked up to see 2 big yellows staring at me! talk about stummbling upon them. i found 10 in that spot all nice sized the biggest went about 8-9 inches. im still fairly new at shroomin. i only found one patch last year. found 2 spots so far this year. i wasnt even in the woods for 5 minutes. must be begginers luck


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here's a few I found today.
Pic's taken with my cell.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

whats the trick to finding them? i know of gigantic areas or mayapple and downed trees but have come up with zero morels.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

dead elms.......easy tree to identify.... and go with and experience morel hunter


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i'm taking the day off tommorow and plan on staying in the woods most of the day hopefully i'll have something to show for it


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

not all woods pop at the same time i have two places i hunt only six miles apart and the 1st spot is booming 2nd spot nothing yet but i know it will just keep looking and go very slow.and if you see deer trails and leafs all tour up look all around that spot so far i have been finding all mine on or around trails,


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> i know of gigantic areas or mayapple and downed trees but have come up with zero morels.


you just hear whether or not mayapples are up or not as an indicator, like many other things, of whther or not morels "should" be up or not. dandelions going to seed and lilac bushes blooming are two other "indicators". its not a location thing. downed trees have nothing to do with morels at all. morels arent wood-decomposers and they dont grow on wood.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Do you guys find the in the Same spot in back to back years? I found two areas that had them last year, and nothing so far. I have 665 acres to look on, and have yet to find anything... You guys finding them in creekbed areas, and on south and east side of hills, or everywhere?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I found mine in a creekbed under sycamore trees, no elms or ash in sight.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you can find them in the same spot from year to year but nothing is guarenteed. an elm will stop eventually. i see some good reports, and im happy for those finding, but i personally am having a "bad" year so far. one spot for example where i find around 10, i find one, or a spot where i find 50, ive found two. etc. some areas are ok, some are plain bad. im wondering if its still early. 

creek areas ive found them in are the type that cant stay flooded. but my best spots are not creek areas. 

keep trying. any place that isnt muddy and has a variety of tree types and a variety of ground plants is woth a shot. thats just me though...other people have been doing it 10 times longer than me so i still have a lot to learn myself.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

This is my first week of mushroom hunting, so everyone here has probably been doing it 100 times longer than me. I'm soaking up alot of good info. 

To my amazement, I Found my first ever morel mushroom in the corner of my driveway sticking out of a pile of leaves. ended up finding 4 m ore in the same leaf pile. Later that day i found found 3 big yellows in my friends woods in the bottom of a river valley. The next day (yesterday) i found 2 darks just a few feet from another creek bed.

It seems i'v found a new hobby.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you half to look at least every other day to stay on then yes i do find them in the same places most of the time and new spot all the time like yesterday,i had my biggest pick of my life,i saw a gray on the side of a deer trail bunt down picked look to my left and see three more got to eleven and thought man need one more low and be hold i was on my hands and knees for twenty min, are you sitting down for this,when i finished in that spot the 10by15foot area,under a little sap,tree and wild cherry i found166,THATS RIGHTAND I LEFT THE VERY LITTLE ONES TO GROW,I WAS STOKED,ONE HELL OF A FIND AND IT WAS IN A SPOT I NEVRR FOUND THEM BEFORE,SO TOTAL DAYS PICK 5LB,


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice haul. One spot can make or break your day. It starts with seeing one & then the fun starts. But if you miss that one, you walk past them all. Yesterday all I found was old blacks & spikes. Colder nights put a halt to my spots . Weekend looks warm & wet, I hope more come up.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been hunting morals for 25 years; 15+ years very seriously. The last 10 years I have been checking spots all over the state while I travel around for work. I keep boots, my stick, GPS and extra batteries, and a couple of my sacks in my work car from April 1 - May 15. 

To say I've looked in many spots would be an understatement..LOL I may check a half dozen spots in a day during April. Mind you, some of these may be a string of trees, a 1/4 acre lot behind a park - I'm not spending all day searching large woods during the work day.

Here are some observations:

I've found morals in places you'd never expect - sometimes it doesn't make any sense

Counter point - I've searched areas with good trees and "shroomy" soil conditions many times over a period of years and never found a single moral

I've found morals in an area one year...found only half-frees in the area for a period of time (multiple seasons)..and then found nice morals in that same area at a later season

In general though, I will say i find the bulk of my morals in the same areas season after season. I've carried a GPS for the last few years and I mark anyplace I find morals..only use this GPS specifically for moral hunting and keep a backup of coordinates (it's in my will it is so important to me). One thing I know for a *fact* - it is inconsistent season to season. Lots of variables just in weather, soil temp from spring to srping. But even in times when you get stable weather a spot will produce more or less season to season 

Another thing is the way a woods changes over time. I returned last year to a woods I hunted 15 years ago. It had changed dramatically...area I used to hunt was overtaken with those ground vines (like people plan for landscaping), another spot where there were huge downed logs was barely recognizable - logs had decomposed to almost nothing. Even so, when I started finding morals - I always recognized the area form the past.

In summary, without any scientific knowledge or backup it is my opinion that there isn't much to know - these things are mysterious!!! This is what makes it fun for me - got to get out and cover ground until you stumble upon these mysterious treasures

hardwaterfan - I fear the end is in sight and although I've done plenty well for eating I have not found near as many as last year and if nothing changes in the next 5 days this won't be a memorable year for me. My buddy has been off work since last Weds thru tomorrow to hunt mushrooms..he finds a ton and have a report from him this weekend.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

makes sense. it is indeed hard to put a finger on the "whys" of morels and i agree that it makes it fun...probably also why there are so many crazy theories out there, and so much confusion. but i will say this, if it was "easy"...it would be boring, and i wouldnt do it. 
talk about weird locations, i accidently found one today...on old fill material near a railroad bed, not any of the typical trees in sight. just an old trashy industrial type area. never would i expect to find one there...they just do what they want sometimes...lol

good luck everyone. i hope to give the woods a good coat of lookin-at this weekend.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Finally! I am on the board got about 3 lbs yesterday and called off work today and got another pound! Man they are good. Here are a few pics... 

























































Woops plate of crappie my bad... 









Good luck everybody!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

yesterday i went to a new spot by r,r tracks that has woods on the side starting walking the deer trails and bam 5min,in the woods and I'm standing on top of some very nice size yellows 3to4.5 in tell no pop can but good size for this area,i know everyone wants to hunt trees me to but i keep finding all my on the deer trails this year,and it can only get better,with the rain coming in Monday should be a great day of picking,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well were suppose to get some rain this weekend that will get the big pockets going,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

did any of you see that monster yellow morel on Ohio morels,message board o my god its bigger than a two gallon jug found down around south some were,


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

morel of a lifetime, but not found this year, at least a few years old pic. a site like that, without dedicated user names/name reputation, anyone can say they found anything.

found my first half-frees of the season yesterday. seems to me like some morels popped early, and then there was a second pop, earlier than normal still, but at least they seem to still be coming up. still very dark, young grays. numbers still seem like they will be way down for the season from what im seeing. a very tough year for anyone just starting out. bad year to try to learn. unless you get lucky.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i don't n=know when it was its a monster, well i thought it was going to rain all weekend well I'm going out today any how,Ive got a place to sale them now i need to get as many as i can, to make extra cash for gas for truck and boat,25.00lb not to bad for shrooms just need some rain to get all my good spots popping,


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

hey can any of you tell me if they are still coming up out by aep the ol lady is on vacation this week and wants to try it thanks for any reports


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Found 1 today hunting a new patch. Woods looked great, was honestly satisfied with finding one as it's my first one of the year!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one tree saved the day for me today. i was about to toss the two lonely morels i had in my bag until i hapened upon one lucky apple tree. pure luck. almost all of these were under one tree. of course i checked so many apple trees with nothing under them after that  so close to some serious disappointment with the season. my eyes just didnt see them this year. found another black spot though, which is cool. but my first black spot didnt have any blacks in it this year.  ah well. 

season seems to be at its peak, or just past, at this time in this area..passed up every black i found except the one in the pic, and several yellows that were fairly shot....an early and bad season imo....but, they cant all be great years. good luck to you all...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont find yellows till this month its not over it just geyying started,


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Found some this weekend down at Ohio Power. I would have been nice if they would have had some rain last Wednesday. Most if not all were starting to dry. Elms seemed too be the ticket, did find some under an old apple tree and a few under a poplar tree. This being the biggest.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Took off work friday afternoon and spent 4 hours in a particular section of George Rogers Clark park on a tip from a fellow shroomer who used to do well here. The area was very heavily hunted - couldn't find any place not picked over hard (worse than most public areas IMO)! I didn't find anything; talked to several others and nobody had anything! As I was on my way out, I ran into an older lady that had 60-80 very nice yellows She claimed she found every one of them in one spot - I believe her as hard as the area was picked.

Hunted 4 hours Saturday and 6 hours Sunday and found a bunch of nice yellows. I found a handful of older ones not fit to keep and a lot of fresh yellows. My hunting will be done by mid-week as my spots already have waist high weeds. It was very tough hunting in my locations. Sunday was the better of the two days for me and I brought home 76 yellows 3.5 - 11 inches. I found a few so large I actually smacked the top off them with my stick parting the weeds. Saturday I found 38 mostly 4-7 inches. 

I do need a new method of carrying - once these giant yellows arrive I have a hard time keeping them in decent shape. I use a nylon mesh bag and the weight ends up crushing what's on the bottom. I don't care, as I cut these big ones into several pieces to prepare/eat, but it doesn't make for great pictures!!! I am going to look for a hard shelled container with back straps and give it a try next year.

It is far from over, but the hunting is going to be real tough, or get there fast with the ground cover.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

you know i hav enoticed th eground cover in the woods i hunt is all different, the one woods there is hardly any, the other woods is what i would call normal maybe ankle to shin high then the other woods is unhuntable in my opinion waist high or better already which is weird as they are all in the same block going to another spot tonight hopeing for something


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well just got done 3hr,of hunting found blacks grays and yellows are just starting to pop got about 2lb,things are looking good,


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Walked a small track of woods today, nice old growth, no morels. While standing in the drive talking with the owner I spotted 3 decent yellows (one half eatten by bugs) growing along some elms in the neighbors landscaping.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

well we had agreat night slow to star tbut ended up great! the wife and I went to a spot right from work while we were waiting on crappiecommander. We blanked. So we meet up with CC and headed to his spot, low and behold a truck is there. So we head around the block to another woods whish... you guessed it another vehicle. So we dicided to try the back half of a big woods that he had not hunted this year. All I can say is that I'm glad those other trucks were there hahaha! We ended the night with 87 BIG yellows and had to leave another 20-30 lay because they were to gone already. Alot of good mushrooms. I found one monster, biggest I have ever found, went just a hair under 14'' and with what I cut off when i found it it had to be close to 15'' standing, it was so heavy that it fell over. I hope to get back out later this week, now I'm just being greedy. I've got picks that I will get up later today


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

here are a few pics from the phone


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW very nice! this is the best time of the year. gotta love it!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man you did good some pepole are saying it over there nuts it is good for 3 weeks yet but going ouy in the boat with the wife today,


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i don't know if i would give it three more weeks, But you should be able to stay on some up through next weekend, we had to leave prolly 20-30 more in the woods due to being rotted, but there were plenty that seemed very fresh so we will see


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

walked over 3 hrs for 8 small but fresh ones. buddy went back out for a couple more and come home with three onion bags full. Some were 8-9 inches all nice ones. just my luck.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate to think it's over but the last two days I only found five. Way to warm way to fast. Maybe the cool down over the weekend will push up some more. Overall for me a very quick year. Even the half-frees only came up for a few days in my woods. Still a lot of fun & a reason to walk the woods.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> I hate to think it's over but the last two days I only found five. Way to warm way to fast. Maybe the cool down over the weekend will push up some more. Overall for me a very quick year. Even the half-frees only came up for a few days in my woods. Still a lot of fun & a reason to walk the woods.


I haven't found one half-free at all this year, I got tired of picking them last year


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not over yet got four bags of yellows today. Ate a late batch froze the rest. Will taste good this winter.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well we got rain last night and i havent been out in 3 days,so i hope i get some more today,


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I am curious as to your freezing process. I have never tried to freeze them, all of my friends and family show up and eat all my extras, but I would like to give them a bit less, and try to freeze some for myself. Do you use a vacuum sealer?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I bread them in flour salt and pepper fry in butter four minutes each side place on cookie sheet and freeze. Seal in a Mason jar or freezer bag. When ready take from freezer and fry. Don't thaw first or you'll lose texture.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Bluefinn said:


> I hate to think it's over but the last two days I only found five. Way to warm way to fast. Maybe the cool down over the weekend will push up some more. Overall for me a very quick year. Even the half-frees only came up for a few days in my woods. Still a lot of fun & a reason to walk the woods.


yea your wrong...they arent over, they are just getting start...Where you getting your info. at pal!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

went out t yesterday and found 1.5lb,yellows and the biggest of my picking years it was 7.5 in i olly found 1 in that woods,the ground cover is tall and its makeing it take longer,but there still popping.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

If your still finding bag fulls, great for you. In my area it's winding down. Only picked 3 today. I wish it was just starting, but up here it started the second week of April. With wednesday's storms it should've been killer today, not the case. For most from what I've read & heard it just warmed up to fast. Would like to see pics of your pickings if it's just starting in your spots-pal.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

bluefinn, i think we both get our information from the same place.... the woods. im seeing what youre seeing. gonna take a look this weekend, might be some late giants out there hopefully.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well try to get out today I'm still finding them it's tough and weeds are hideing them well,


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Its my second year shroomin and im happy to say ive found a total of 5 lbs this year. I know its not alot, but is more than double last years total. I got them in a 6 acre patch of woods behind the house. I only found 2 spots that produced. The magic area is in a stand of quaking aspen trees on the edge of a skunk cabbage forrest. I thought these were young sycamore trees, but i did some homework and they are definatly quaking aspen. Is this a common type of place to find them? im always hearing elms, ash, apple, maple, mayapples; not quaking aspen and skunk cabbage. The season for these woods has been winding down it seems. Anyway, im having alot of fun with my new shroomin hobby and learning as much as i can. My knowledge of tree and plant types has expanded. I see the woods in a different light knowing what most of the trees are now. I will be moving on to more areas to hunt for shrooms next year, but the good thing is now i know every inch of the 6 acres closest to me. Hopefully next year ill have 10 pounds


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

youre really lucky to have morels so close. i have heard up in michigan they find the blacks around aspen. ("popple") i have found groups of 3 or 4 aspen in my walks but never a dense stand, and ive never found a morel near them. 

this is the kind of aspen (big tooth) i usually see, the third pic down with the diamond pattern in the bark is a good give away i think:

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/trees/populus_grandidentata.html

skunk cabbage has nothing to do with morels. too muddy, not well drained enough. you must be finding them up on small hills from them. skunk cabbage seems to fill in old creek cuts that have silted in.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

skunk cabbage has nothing to do with morels. too muddy, not well drained enough. you must be finding them up on small hills from them. skunk cabbage seems to fill in old creek cuts that have silted in.[/QUOTE]

Exactly, its about 4 feet above the cabbage, then there is a knob with the aspens on it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im gonna have to keep my eyes open on the quaking aspens, i just dont see them much at all, to speak on whether morels would be around them. obviously youre finding them there. they should be pretty easy to spot, white bark, yes?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

hardwaterfan said:


> im gonna have to keep my eyes open on the quaking aspens, i just dont see them much at all, to speak on whether morels would be around them. obviously youre finding them there. they should be pretty easy to spot, white bark, yes?


After i saw the picture of the quaking aspen on the mushroom.com link(not the bigtooth) i realized i made a mistake. sorry for posting without knowing for sure. my illustrated field guide didnt match an actuall tree. i have some pics here maybe you guys could give me some guesses of this tree and 2 other kinds of shrooms i saw. now that ive seen the leaves up close im going with my original thought of sycamore. Thanks for any info.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

went out yesterday to teach the kids how to hunt and we only got 25 yellows.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

picked 6 decent ones yesterday, and left a lot that were shot.....slugs or old age. im done for this year. 

1-2. sycamore bark / sycamore leaf (if i were you i would try to check more of the same typs of areas...look for similar ground plants too, compared to the ones growing where you found the mushrooms.)
3-4. they look similar to "mica" mushrooms...but they look a lot lighter and smoother than the ones i usually see, (maybe because of rain), they are definitely in this family of mushrooms:
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/coprinoid.html
if you try to go through the key to figure out which on it is, it gets almost impossible to do. interesting to read though. 
5. dryads saddle
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/polyporus_squamosus.html
google/image search for "dryads saddle" (very useful way to look up stuff) http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=dryads saddle&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I found some morels a couple years ago while turkey hunting-quite by accident-growing in the shed bark of a dead tree that was still standing. I had them identified by someone who knew shrooms and gave him most of the 14-15 I found figuring there would be more there when I returned a week later. WRONG!--and none there since!! I have to say the ones I kept were perhaps the best thing I ever ate!! I have made some effort since to look for them there, adjacent areas, and others near home but to no avail. Even tried to grow some from "spawn" ordered online, and now with the second season nearly gone, have had no luck with that either. Alas, I guess I am just not cut out to be a morel grower or hunter/finder! Wish they were available at the store since I'd gladly pay for the opportunity to enjoy them once again. I really envy you guys who have this "finding" stuff down......


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

dont give up this is a hard thing to put together it all about timeing and finding the right places in the woods,last year i found my srooms in may this year found them in april,first time for that and it seems to be winding down,but im sure when i get out today i will find some,


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I found my first morel ever in the most unlikely of places today. My office is in a building that is less than a year old, and on my way out to lunch I saw a morel in the mulch in one of the barren flowerbeds. It was dried out, but at least I have one spot to check in the future.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well went out yesterday found 8 the size of a tennis ball on the deer trail and ended up with about little over half pound there not done here yet just harder to find in the weeds,and it was very cold out in the morning and i didn't think i was going to find any but i was wrong,going again today to another spot,good luck out there,


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

anyone still finding them in nw ohio/ specifically around the defiance area?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

went out today did find 16 and 4 of the were pretty good size its slow and the ground cover is tough but it not over some people think so but not me got fresh ones in the frig, and will get out tomorrow been hunting new spots and finding the but there not in numbers,its slow but its worth the walk to me,Louisville area,and Paris ,good luck,some people give up to fast and think there done,maybe they are in there regular spots just need to explore more there there,


----------

